# Looking to buy in Tavira area - advice please!



## diontius

Hi all, 

I shall be staying in Tavira for several days from this Friday, the purpose of my trip being to look for a property to buy somewhere in the Eastern Algarve. It's for semi-retirement/second home. The reason for my choice of the E. Algarve is a) bit cheaper, b) bit warmer, and c) bit quieter, than other parts of the Algarve. 

I have several viewings lined up with local estate agents. I'm looking for a sensibly priced 2/3 bedroomed detached villa/bungalow. The properties I am viewing are in the general areas around Olhao, Moncarapacho, Sao Bras, Pechao, & Castro Marim, and a couple up to 25 minutes drive inland. 

As my preference is for a 'quiet area', maybe semi-rural, some of those I am viewing have a borehole for water rather than mains, and no landline phone. Couple of questions please --

1) Can the borehole water supply thing be a problem? Is there anything to watch out for? Don't fancy it drying up or anything. 

2) A landline telephone will be essential for me, also internet access. Is a new landline connection likely to be a problem? (I know it can be in Spain)

3) Is there much crime / burglaries in the Eastern Algarve -- is it safe? The property may well be unoccupied for much of the winter months. Am I being realistic?

There is no point asking the estate agents these questions if I want honest answers, so I thought I would ask you knowledgeable expats on this forum. 

Many thanks, 
diontius
-


----------



## Cozza

Hi diontius,

I live in Ayamonte just across the border in Spain and I know the Tavira area up to the border very well as we had a house in Castro Marim and only moved just across the border because our 3 daughters are in full time education here.

I don't think the borehole would be any problem at all,there are so many fincas with houses here,and they all have boreholes and generators.

It is not at all difficult to set up Internet and phone line access in Portugal.The people who rented our house in Castro Marim sorted out both very quickly.

Finally,please don't worry about buglaries over here in this part of Spain or Portugal.It really is a safe area and I have a number of friends who own property in Castro Marim and their houses are also unoccupied over the winter months,and there have been no problems at all.

Hope these answer your queries,and email me if you want any more info as I've lived here for 6 years now!
Finally,there is a lovely attached villa in a village very close to Castro Marim which belongs to a Portuguese friend of mine and I know he's keen to sell.It has lovely gardens and a pool in a village location but with open views so no worries when you're not here.
Just send me an email if you fancy meeting up to have a look at it.
Good luck with your search!

Best Wishes,
Corinne





diontius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I shall be staying in Tavira for several days from this Friday, the purpose of my trip being to look for a property to buy somewhere in the Eastern Algarve. It's for semi-retirement/second home. The reason for my choice of the E. Algarve is a) bit cheaper, b) bit warmer, and c) bit quieter, than other parts of the Algarve.
> 
> I have several viewings lined up with local estate agents. I'm looking for a sensibly priced 2/3 bedroomed detached villa/bungalow. The properties I am viewing are in the general areas around Olhao, Moncarapacho, Sao Bras, Pechao, & Castro Marim, and a couple up to 25 minutes drive inland.
> 
> As my preference is for a 'quiet area', maybe semi-rural, some of those I am viewing have a borehole for water rather than mains, and no landline phone. Couple of questions please --
> 
> 1) Can the borehole water supply thing be a problem? Is there anything to watch out for? Don't fancy it drying up or anything.
> 
> 2) A landline telephone will be essential for me, also internet access. Is a new landline connection likely to be a problem? (I know it can be in Spain)
> 
> 3) Is there much crime / burglaries in the Eastern Algarve -- is it safe? The property may well be unoccupied for much of the winter months. Am I being realistic?
> 
> There is no point asking the estate agents these questions if I want honest answers, so I thought I would ask you knowledgeable expats on this forum.
> 
> Many thanks,
> diontius
> -


----------



## Brighton26

diontius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I shall be staying in Tavira for several days from this Friday, the purpose of my trip being to look for a property to buy somewhere in the Eastern Algarve. It's for semi-retirement/second home. The reason for my choice of the E. Algarve is a) bit cheaper, b) bit warmer, and c) bit quieter, than other parts of the Algarve.
> 
> I have several viewings lined up with local estate agents. I'm looking for a sensibly priced 2/3 bedroomed detached villa/bungalow. The properties I am viewing are in the general areas around Olhao, Moncarapacho, Sao Bras, Pechao, & Castro Marim, and a couple up to 25 minutes drive inland.
> 
> As my preference is for a 'quiet area', maybe semi-rural, some of those I am viewing have a borehole for water rather than mains, and no landline phone. Couple of questions please --
> 
> 1) Can the borehole water supply thing be a problem? Is there anything to watch out for? Don't fancy it drying up or anything.
> 
> 2) A landline telephone will be essential for me, also internet access. Is a new landline connection likely to be a problem? (I know it can be in Spain)
> 
> 3) Is there much crime / burglaries in the Eastern Algarve -- is it safe? The property may well be unoccupied for much of the winter months. Am I being realistic?
> 
> There is no point asking the estate agents these questions if I want honest answers, so I thought I would ask you knowledgeable expats on this forum.
> 
> Many thanks,
> diontius
> -


We are thinking of buying a property in a similar area. Did you go ahead with a house purchase? We'd be really interested to hear of your experiences....


----------



## notlongnow

> Finally,please don't worry about buglaries over here in this part of Spain or Portugal.It really is a safe area and I have a number of friends who own property in Castro Marim and their houses are also unoccupied over the winter months,and there have been no problems at all.


The East Algarve is certainly safe, but all things are relative. It would be wrong to say that burglaries don't happen at all, and in some places they are quite common off-season in properties that have been left empty. Be friendly with the neighbours and take precautions. Crime is rare but not non-existent.


----------

